# Weight Gain For A Fussy Eater



## -CK-

I'm a fussy eater, and it really annoys the hell out of me but it's something I can't help.

For example, I know eggs and fish are really good for you, but I've tried eating them many times and I just can't do it. I'm like that with the vast majoirty of food. :sad:

So what foods help you gain weight?

I'm hoping there is at least a few things that help you gain weight that I'm able to eat.


----------



## Welsh

I'm a fussy eater aswell, however, Im lucky as I like Fish/Eggs/Meat.

I'm not the best at giving advice as I am in a similar position (gaining weight) perhaps if you are struggling to find food you need to increase calories a "weight gain" shake might be the best option?

Don't buy any of the weight gain shakes though, make your own as you will be able to track exactly what you put into it.

sorry if this does not help haha


----------



## Wee G1436114539

CK,

List the foods you CAN eat mate,

Thanks,

G


----------



## Jacko89

How about you just man up and eat the food?It's not as if your body won't physically let you do it. it's simple.


----------



## gymfit

> ;1415606']I'm a fussy eater, and it really annoys the hell out of me but it's something I can't help.
> 
> For example, I know eggs and fish are really good for you, but I've tried eating them many times and I just can't do it. I'm like that with the vast majoirty of food. :sad:
> 
> So what foods help you gain weight?
> 
> I'm hoping there is at least a few things that help you gain weight that I'm able to eat.


Well what do you like & can you eat? maybe you could start by eating more of that asuming its not pie & chips :laugh:

put a couple of spoons of peanut butter into your shakes (using a blender) alot of people add olive oil to bump up the cal & good fats but peanut butter along with a couple of scoops of protein powder tastes lush :thumb:


----------



## -CK-

Welsh said:


> I'm a fussy eater aswell, however, Im lucky as I like Fish/Eggs/Meat.
> 
> I'm not the best at giving advice as I am in a similar position (gaining weight) perhaps if you are struggling to find food you need to increase calories a "weight gain" shake might be the best option?
> 
> Don't buy any of the weight gain shakes though, make your own as you will be able to track exactly what you put into it.
> 
> sorry if this does not help haha


It does help me a bit. Thanks. As stupid as it sounds, I actually never thought of making my own shakes to be honest. But I will have a look into that and see what will help me. :thumb:



Wee G said:


> CK,
> 
> List the foods you CAN eat mate,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> G


Sorry, I didn't think of doing that until a wee while after I posted this topic.

But it's a pretty small list actually, and it'll probably show you how fussy I am.

But I can eat....

Turkey, but not actual Turkey, if you know what I mean. I guess it would go under "Processed Turkey", things like Bernard Matthews' stuff and so on. (I'm pretty sure processed food is bad, right?)

I can't eat Pasta but the only type of Pasta I can eat is Spaghetti and Ravioli.

I can eat Beef, all types of Beef. I don't think I've ever came across a Beef thing I couldn't eat.

I can eat Pork, but I can't eat Bacon for some odd reason.

I can't eat Chicken too. Even though everyone says Chicken and Turkey are basically the same thing.

As for Vegetables, I can't eat the majority of Vegetables. I think the only type I can eat are Carrots. The same goes for fruit too, the only fruit I can eat are Bananas and Apples.

Sorry if that's not alot of information, it's just it's a bit hard to think of what I can eat when I have alot of food to think of to see if I can actually eat it. :laugh:



Jacko89 said:


> How about you just man up and eat the food?It's not as if your body won't physically let you do it. it's simple.


It's not as simple as it sounds. If it was, I wouldn't be a fussy eater. :tongue:



gymfit said:


> Well what do you like & can you eat? maybe you could start by eating more of that asuming its not pie & chips :laugh:
> 
> put a couple of spoons of peanut butter into your shakes (using a blender) alot of people add olive oil to bump up the cal & good fats but peanut butter along with a couple of scoops of protein powder tastes lush :thumb:


I am a big fan of chips, but I take it they're bad then? I wouldn't have thought it seeing as they're just potato.

But yeah, I didn't know olive oil actually did that. But I'll go with adding that along with Welsh's idea.

Thank You.


----------



## Ironclad

You can't eat bacon??!!!!!

Nurse?! Nurse! Help this man!


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Alright CK, I'm just gonna cut it down to a list to make this easy for us both 

Turkey, but not actual Turkey (formed / ground turkey eg turkey burgers etc)

Spaghetti and Ravioli.

Beef, all types of Beef.

I can eat Pork, but I can't eat Bacon

Only Veg I can eat are Carrots.

The only fruit I can eat are Bananas and Apples.

---------------------

Right, copy this list and remove the things you cant eat...there should be a thing or 2 in here we can add to the list....

Beans (baked with tomatoe sauce)

Kidney beans as part of a beef chilli

Soup (Tomatoe)

Soup (mixed vegetable)

Soup (Scotch Broth type, with barley etc)

Cheese, cheddar type

cheese, processed type ie Philidelphia

Yoghurt

Skim milk

Semi skim milk

Whole milk

Rice

Peas (tinned, mushy)

Peas (garden or baby peas, frozen or fresh)

Baked potatoes

Chips

Rice

Eggs, served any way at all, fried is fine.

Bread, brown.

Bread, white

Curry, any kind.

Lasagne, any kind


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

You weren't joking when you said you were fussy! 

Breakfast - Bowl of oats made with milk, protein powder mixed in

Main meals - spuds, rice, minced beef/steak, pork, lamb, a sauce of some kind.

Snacks - Nuts, peanut butter on wholemeal toast, cottage cheese.

Weight gain shake is also a good idea. 350mls whole milk, peanut butter, bannana, 10ml ev olive oil, protein powder. Blend together.

By the sounds of you though I don't think any of those suggestions would appeal.


----------



## Big Dawg

I don't fully understand. Are you just a bit "Err I can't eat that! Mummy!"

I just don't understand why you can't eat so many different foods. Part of bodybuilding is cracking on with it and eating stuff you don't necessarily like.


----------



## SK-XO

Jacko89 said:


> How about you just man up and eat the food?It's not as if your body won't physically let you do it. it's simple.


X2.


----------



## Smitch

Sainsburys do turkey mince, 500g for about £3.50 so you can make turkey burgers. You'll get bored of them quickly though. I make my own with that and their lean beef mince too.

You're gonna struggle though mate.


----------



## -CK-

Wee G said:


> Right, copy this list and remove the things you cant eat...there should be a thing or 2 in here we can add to the list....
> 
> Beans (baked with tomatoe sauce)
> 
> Kidney beans as part of a beef chilli
> 
> Soup (Tomatoe)
> 
> Soup (mixed vegetable)
> 
> Soup (Scotch Broth type, with barley etc)
> 
> Cheese, cheddar type
> 
> cheese, processed type ie Philidelphia
> 
> Yoghurt
> 
> Skim milk
> 
> Semi skim milk
> 
> Whole milk
> 
> Rice
> 
> Peas (tinned, mushy)
> 
> Peas (garden or baby peas, frozen or fresh)
> 
> Baked potatoes
> 
> Chips
> 
> Rice
> 
> Eggs, served any way at all, fried is fine.
> 
> Bread, brown.
> 
> Bread, white
> 
> Curry, any kind.
> 
> Lasagne, any kind


Soup (Tomatoe)

Yoghurt

Skim milk

Semi skim milk

Whole milk

Baked potatoes

Chips

Bread, brown.

Bread, white



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> You weren't joking when you said you were fussy!
> 
> Breakfast - Bowl of oats made with milk, protein powder mixed in
> 
> Main meals - spuds, rice, minced beef/steak, pork, lamb, a sauce of some kind.
> 
> Snacks - Nuts, peanut butter on wholemeal toast, cottage cheese.
> 
> Weight gain shake is also a good idea. 350mls whole milk, peanut butter, bannana, 10ml ev olive oil, protein powder. Blend together.
> 
> By the sounds of you though I don't think any of those suggestions would appeal.


Haha, well, the main meals and weight gain parts appeal to me.



AlasTTTair said:


> I don't fully understand. Are you just a bit "Err I can't eat that! Mummy!"
> 
> I just don't understand why you can't eat so many different foods. Part of bodybuilding is cracking on with it and eating stuff you don't necessarily like.


I'm not like that, but I know what you mean. I have eaten stuff I don't really like but my body just kept rejecting it all the time. Maybe I just need to get my body use to eating it or something, I don't know. :confused1:



SK-XO said:


> X2.





> ;1417424']It's not as simple as it sounds. If it was' date=' I wouldn't be a fussy eater. :tongue: [/quote']
> 
> X2
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Sainsburys stuff, but with my diet the way it is, I don't get bored of food easily. :laugh:
> 
> But yeah, I had a feeling I would struggle, and I am at the moment, but hopefully that'll all change soon.


----------



## Jacko89

> ;1417528']
> 
> I'm not like that, but I know what you mean. I have eaten stuff I don't really like but my body just kept rejecting it all the time. Maybe I just need to get my body use to eating it or something, I don't know. :confused1:


I dont understand mate, what do you mean your body rejects it?

And yes you do need to force it down, once you get used to it, it becomes easy.


----------



## gymfit

This reminds me of my bro when we where little - all he ate for best part of 2 years was weetabix, cold chicken, mash potato & salad cream :laugh: he was only 10 tho


----------



## coldo

Can't eat, can't eat, can't eat, get a grip, what age are you? you sound like my 6 year old cousin!

Man the fvck up and eat some good food, its mind over matter, nothing more.


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Turkey, but not actual Turkey (formed / ground turkey eg turkey burgers etc)

Spaghetti and Ravioli.

Beef, all types of Beef.

I can eat Pork

Only Veg I can eat are Carrots.

The only fruit I can eat are Bananas and Apples.

Soup (Tomatoe)

Yoghurt

Skim milk

Semi skim milk

Whole milk

Baked potatoes

Chips

Bread, brown.

Bread, white

OK, the list is getting longer now - what about some cereal type foods?

Oats

Weetabix

Frosties / Cornflakes

Cheerios

...any others you like?


----------



## wig44

Lets think, we have meats you can eat, that's most of your protein right there.

You can eat spaghetti, why not any other type of pasta, it's all the same essentially. I think things like tagliatelle, penne, fusilli, spaghetti and so on taste the same. Well you like spaghetti, along with bread, potatoes and banana and apples. Those are some carb sources.

You can get fat from some of the fatty red meat, but I also think you should try things like proper butter, not marge, and see if you like any types of nuts. I don't know how people can dislike cashews! Pistachios are delicious too. And who could forget good old whole milk.

That's still restricted and very simple but you could formulate a diet right there. Just want to ask, what is it about chicken you don't like? It has to be the least rich meat to me, it's only dry when overcooked and if you dump it between 2 bits of wholemeal bread with a decent amount of proper lurpak butter (so the chicken, freshly cooked and still hot melts the butter) it's absolutely fvcking delicious.


----------



## Kezz

just take up badminton or summat.... no prob with the foods then !!! lol


----------



## Big Dawg

Kezz said:


> just take up badminton or summat.... no prob with the foods then !!! lol


Exactly, forget bbing if you're gonna be a fussy 6 year old kid about everything. Even if you "can't eat" stuff, surely it's not hard to find out which foods are suitable for your awkward fussy eating habits. Just reminds me of those pathetic people on TV who only eat spaghetti hoops all day. If you're that fussy, forget bodybuilding!


----------

